# which Tyre Shine?



## salsa-king (Dec 17, 2013)

I've been using Mothers naturally black tyre shine, about £11 for a 24oz bottle spray.

Is there anything else on the market as good as Mothers that lasts as long as that does?


or should I keep to Mothers?


tnx


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Obsession's NERO.

http://www.obsessionwax.com/nero-tyre-interior-trim-dressing/


----------



## CLCC (Nov 18, 2010)

http://www.meguiars.co.uk/product/240/Endurance-High-Gloss-Tyre-Gel/

Meguiars Endurance High Gloss Tyre Gel. I use and old coke bottle cut in half, put a bit of tyre gel in, and then use a paint brush to apply. No mess, no fuss, then just leave the brush in the bottle on the shelf until next time.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

My favourites are juicy details iced apple and gtechniq t1


----------



## TheOddDan (May 15, 2013)

Gtechniq T1 for me, great on trim too :thumb:


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Autosmart Highstyle :thumb:


----------



## salsa-king (Dec 17, 2013)

cheers guys.. maybe need some pictures now lol


----------



## alexharvey (May 16, 2013)

i always like megs tyre gel , smells wicked great finish and cheap n last a while


----------



## Mini devil (May 4, 2014)

Meg's all day long!


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Megs is sticky, horrible, slingy, fake looking and lasts days not weeks

It's really over rated


----------



## Kyle 86 (Jun 15, 2013)

Megs have a new product out but you cant get it in the UK yet


----------



## redit5 (Dec 16, 2013)

There is no eta yet either!


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Kimo73 said:


> Megs is sticky, horrible, slingy, fake looking and lasts days not weeks
> 
> It's really over rated


You really wanna look at Jay's Nero blew me away when I saw it.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

suspal said:


> You really wanna look at Jay's Nero blew me away when I saw it.


It's on my waxstock list mate

If it's anything like the rest of his stuff then I'm sure it'll be too notch


----------



## sbrocks (Jul 5, 2007)

Orchard Glitz for me, no sling and great "fresh" but not overly slicked look


----------



## Ed_VeeDub (Sep 22, 2008)

Kimo73 said:


> Megs is sticky, horrible, slingy, fake looking and lasts days not weeks
> 
> It's really over rated


Really? How much are you applying?

IMO if you lay it on thin it looks great and lasts at least a couple of weeks with good weather.


----------



## Ed_VeeDub (Sep 22, 2008)

Kyle 86 said:


> Megs have a new product out but you cant get it in the UK yet


What product is this? I'm happy to try it out in the states and do a little review.


----------



## Kyle 86 (Jun 15, 2013)

Ed_VeeDub said:


> What product is this? I'm happy to try it out in the states and do a little review.


Its called ultimate black tire coating


----------



## mike41 (Apr 5, 2011)

sbrocks said:


> Orchard Glitz for me, no sling and great "fresh" but not overly slicked look


Another for Glitz, or Mainz Car Care's Revival for a more satin look :thumb:
Mike


----------



## Andy-P (Jun 1, 2014)

Autosmart highstyle for me too. 

Good points: Durable, and good value.
Bad points: A bit "slingy", BUT only if over applied.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Zaino z16


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=342288


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

Have to say blackfire total eclipse as lasting wise am seeing up to 4 week's durability, the tyres dressing is a lot darker in appearance, it has no streaking,you can achieve a satin or a very high shine without the sling to date it simply is the best ive used, then has to be the second fav zanio z16 and juicy details very cherry for a high gloss but fails on a very short durability.


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

Meg's Endurance Gel. I've bought quite a few of the popular ones, but nothing seems to look as good as Meg's Endurance and I only need to apply it every two weeks which is about 700 miles. You shouldn't get any slinging or stickiness unless you're over applying it.


----------



## waqasr (Oct 22, 2011)

Carpro Perl for me, diluted at 1:1 gives the perfect look, nice satin sheen and last a couple weeks too.


----------



## shaunyshaun1234 (Jun 4, 2010)

I was a megs endurance convert until I took the plunge on some gtechniq t1!

Absolutely great stuff and the Megs only gets used on friends cars now!!


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Another for Zaino Z-16 :thumb:


----------



## salsa-king (Dec 17, 2013)

I've just had some AngelWax Elixir http://www.angelwax.co.uk/?wpsc-product=elixir-exterior-dressing

delivered so will try that out.


----------



## Sick_at_Sea (Dec 14, 2013)

Kimo73 said:


> Megs is sticky, horrible, slingy, fake looking and lasts days not weeks
> 
> It's really over rated


Looks like you are in the minority there!


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Espuma RD50 :thumb:


----------



## Just-That-EK (Aug 22, 2010)

Another vote for Meg's tire endurance, last about two weeks on mine, plus the smell is amazing!


----------



## skally (May 10, 2014)

There are so many good products available. 
My favourite at the moment is the Migliore Bella Lustra Tire Glaze.

Nice matte finish, easy to use and durability isn't that bad.


----------



## Brigham1806 (Apr 1, 2011)

AF satin, T1 or Mainz car care rubberize. Only three I could recommend


----------



## bigmac3161 (Jul 24, 2013)

T1 easy to use looks good one coat nice and glossy or u can rub it of before it's dry for matte look and lasts longer than anything I've tried.


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

Pictures, you want pictures? My goto product that has fallen below the radar
- cannot think why?

Regards,
Steve


----------



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

I get 4 weeks out of Sonax Xtreme High Gloss Tire Gel on my daily driver. I like the high gloss look but you can wipe off after application if you want a Matt look. Fantastic stuff at a killer price!


----------



## dan1991 (Mar 28, 2014)

Megs for me atm smells great too


----------



## organisys (Jan 3, 2012)

3M Tyre Restorer for me.


----------



## NiallG (May 2, 2013)

k9vnd said:


> Have to say blackfire total eclipse as lasting wise am seeing up to 4 week's durability, the tyres dressing is a lot darker in appearance, it has no streaking,you can achieve a satin or a very high shine without the sling to date it simply is the best ive used, then has to be the second fav zanio z16 and juicy details very cherry for a high gloss but fails on a very short durability.


I've recently moved from Meg's Endurance to Blackfire and I much prefer it. In this type of dry weather, I used to get dust sticking to the tyres no matter how sparingly I always used the Meg's. But the Blackfire is bone dry.


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

Flakey said:


> I get 4 weeks out of Sonax Xtreme High Gloss Tire Gel on my daily driver. I like the high gloss look but you can wipe off after application if you want a Matt look. Fantastic stuff at a killer price!


I found the Sonax stuff made the tyre brown after a while. Have you noticed this?


----------



## siradamrees (May 3, 2011)

Autosmart Highstyle.


----------



## stookay (Aug 31, 2007)

Recently switch to Swissvax Pneu, gives a nice satin sheen.:thumb:

Regards

Stookay


----------



## Kyle 86 (Jun 15, 2013)

Has anybody tried autobrite berry tyre shine?


----------



## Ernie Bernie (Oct 17, 2009)

I'm liking espuma rd50 at the moment, lasts well into 2 weeks. 
Also like valet pro traditional tire dressing.

Not overly keen on Car Chems version.


----------

